# Matrimonio e famiglia e parole parole parole



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Da un certo punto di vista, quando ci si sposa, certi dialoghi sono finiti

Ovviamente parlo per me

Nel senso che ormai sei "sistemato/a" in una posizione nella quale ti sei scientemente sistemato, ed è connessa intimamente a DOVERI (giustamente) che già di per sé sono limitativi del dialogo

Se "devi" fare un qualcosa, cosa resta da dialogare??


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero altes o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Domande che mi mettono un po' in crisi. Provo.

Mi sono sposata con il temuto  "per sempre". Era un rapporto già di lungo corso, per cui credevo  (con grande presunzione ) di avere messo in conto una buona parte di quel "nel bene e nel male". Di figli avevamo parlato prima del matrimonio, ed eravamo entrambi d'accordo per attendere un due o tre anni. In effetti l'esplicito fu che la costruzione di una famiglia era il progetto in nome del quale il matrimonio  "c'era". Io lo avrei sposato anche se mi avesse detto di non volerne. Lui no  

Altri espliciti furono la scelta del regime di separazione dei beni: scelta per me assai poco lungimirante, considerato che la mia situazione lavorativa prima e ad inizio matrimonio mi portava buone entrate, ma era assolutamente incompatibile  (e lo sapevo già da allora) con il far famiglia. E non solo nella immediatezza del parto (erano orari, ritmi e trasferte proprio incompatibili). Avrei potuto  - questo si - stabilire che a casa alle tre del pomeriggio si sarebbe dovuto organizzare per esserci lui. Non lo feci, perché comunque avrei voluto crescere quel futuro figlio. Ma fui decisamente poco lungimirante rispetto alla gestione delle mie risorse finanziarie.

Per il resto che dire... La mancata iniziale convivenza probabilmente non portò buoni frutti. Aspettative di dialogo che andarono in conseguenza. Inizialmente diversi interessi ed hobby comuni ci  "salvarono", credo. A ritroso posso dire che canalizzassero quel "matrimonio e parole...". Poi subentrò la ricerca di un figlio che non arrivava, il fatto che non arrivasse per presunta  "mia colpa", screzi, litigi continui, altro che non sto a rinvangare, e un primo grosso distacco. Di lì per me fu una discesa assolutamente in salita. Disgraziatamente nel frattempo ci si era impegnati per l'acquisto della casa, io avevo lasciato il precedente lavoro e non volevo assumermi le conseguenze di un fallimento che era già conclamato. Nella mia seguente malattia avevo chiaro ( (ma non lo ammettevo) che  "dialogo" per me fosse tornare a ignorare i problemi in un contesto che auspicavo più soft. Per lui credo fu fare un pizzico di marcia indietro in vista del perseguimento dell'obiettivo famiglia. In realtà a quel punto i momenti di dialogo tra noi (e intesa) per me divennero le famose boccate d'aria che solitamente si rivolgono all'esterno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Domande che mi mettono un po' in crisi. Provo.
> 
> Mi sono sposata con il temuto  "per sempre". Era un rapporto già di lungo corso, per cui credevo  (con grande presunzione ) di avere messo in conto una buona parte di quel "nel bene e nel male". Di figli avevamo parlato prima del matrimonio, ed eravamo entrambi d'accordo per attendere un due o tre anni. In effetti l'esplicito fu che la costruzione di una famiglia era il progetto in nome del quale il matrimonio  "c'era". Io lo avrei sposato anche se mi avesse detto di non volerne. Lui no
> 
> ...


Avete iniziato la convivenza contestualmente al matrimonio? Ho capito bene?
Il punto trascurato è stata la suddivisione del lavoro?


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete iniziato la convivenza contestualmente al matrimonio? Ho capito bene?
> Il punto trascurato è stata la suddivisione del lavoro?


Si. La convivenza iniziò con il matrimonio.

E ancora si. E' stato certamente uno dei punti trascurati. Tanto che poi ritardò anche la separazione. A ritroso non avrei mai abbandonato un lavoro parecchio remunerativo senza adeguate garanzie.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. La convivenza iniziò con il matrimonio.
> 
> E ancora si. E' stato certamente uno dei punti trascurati. Tanto che poi ritardò anche la separazione. A ritroso non avrei mai abbandonato un lavoro parecchio remunerativo senza adeguate garanzie.


Lui aveva aspettative di una moglie anni sessanta?


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui aveva aspettative di una moglie anni sessanta?


Eh... Di quello si era parlato.

No. O meglio: una cosa  "ibrida". In famiglia ha sempre avuto modelli nei quali  "la donna a casa e l'uomo lavora". Ma ne capiva i limiti. La scelta assolutamente scellerata la feci io, ma non fu quella di stare a casa. Fu di mettermi in una situazione lavorativa che si rivelò castrante per vari motivi. Perché? Perché sostanzialmente il  "percorso" andava verso la creazione della famiglia. E non guardai a null'altro. Persi un sacco di soldi, per trovarmi ad essere una sorta di sua  "dipendente", per giunta pagante. Ma fu una mia precisa colpa, peraltro lui non fece particolari pressioni. Su una cosa  "premeva": sui miei orari  "impossibili" di prima. Quello si ma non altro. Avrei potuto scegliere un contesto più umano, in ogni caso il dialogo mancò quando si trattò di  riequilibrare i rapporti finanziari. Poi diventò nei fatti una situazione stile anni  60. Il mio "lavoretto", e il suo lavoro. Arrivato il figlio, non avrebbe avuto senso avere spese di mille euro al mese senza entrate. Di qui che mi trovai a casa. Ma ripeto: fu una mia scelta scellerata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh... Di quello si era parlato.
> 
> No. O meglio: una cosa  "ibrida". In famiglia ha sempre avuto modelli nei quali  "la donna a casa e l'uomo lavora". Ma ne capiva i limiti. La scelta assolutamente scellerata la feci io, ma non fu quella di stare a casa. Fu di mettermi in una situazione lavorativa che si rivelò castrante per vari motivi. Perché? Perché sostanzialmente il  "percorso" andava verso la creazione della famiglia. E non guardai a null'altro. Persi un sacco di soldi, per trovarmi ad essere una sorta di sua  "dipendente", per giunta pagante. Ma fu una mia precisa colpa, peraltro lui non fece particolari pressioni. Su una cosa  "premeva": sui miei orari  "impossibili" di prima. Quello si ma non altro. Avrei potuto scegliere un contesto più umano, in ogni caso il dialogo mancò quando si trattò di  riequilibrare i rapporti finanziari. Poi diventò nei fatti una situazione stile anni  60. Il mio "lavoretto", e il suo lavoro. Arrivato il figlio, non avrebbe avuto senso avere spese di mille euro al mese senza entrate. Di qui che mi trovai a casa. Ma ripeto: fu una mia scelta scellerata.


Eri arrabbiata con lui perché non ti ha impedito quella scelta?


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri arrabbiata con lui perché non ti ha impedito quella scelta?


No. Ero arrabbiata con me per avere fatto una cazzata. Ma anche lì: avevo  "reazioni" a rilento. Avrei potuto capire che non era musica per le mie orecchie, e cambiare strada. Quindi no. In quel senso, non gli rimprovero nulla. Di fatto mi trovai a lavorare sotto costo poiché erano clienti per così dire  "passati" (e' più complicato di così, ma piglia per buona questa spiegazione... E' per rendere l'idea). Ma nessuno mi aveva puntato una pistola alla tempia. L'altro particolare, e' che ( come in tutto) lui aveva la tendenza a ingerirsi. Idem con patate. Me la sono cercata, pensando di crearmi un contesto e un terreno conciliabile con una famiglia. Ma non ero arrabbiata con lui. E' una di quelle cose per le quali ancora oggi mi domando cosa mi sia saltato in testa. Che d'accordo che era tutto in prospettiva, però il figlio non c'era neanche ancora, e non ci sarebbe ancora stato per qualche anno, non mese.

Sicché arrabbiata per alcuni suoi atteggiamenti sul lavoro lo ero anche, ma non certo per non avermi "impedito" una mia decisione. Una delle rare volte che ci si adeguò  (lui auspicava solo un mio cambio di lavoro).

L'ho archiviata come una delle tante cazzate che ho fatto.


----------



## Rose1994 (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Stavo per aprire un 3ed con la stessa domanda... Perché giorni fa quando scrissi il mio sfogo qui  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] mi rispose che io ero alla ricerca di un progetto più che di un uomo in sé, e la cosa mi fece riflettere perché... Il progetto e l'amore concepiti come due cose differenti mi fa tristezza. 
Quindi volevo chiedervi cosa vi ha spinto a sposarvi, se ci siete arrivati innamorati o un po' abbattuti da anni e anni di relazione. Insomma se era un passo dovuto o un desiderio vero e sincero. 
A luglio si sposa una coppia di amici miei, tra l'altro giovanissimi di 23 e 25 anni, lui lavora su da 2 anni  e lei lo raggiungera' dopo il matrimonio ma parlava di questo suo trasferimento con amarezza, con la tristezza.
Non ha nemmeno visto la nuova città, né la casa, mi chiedo cosa stia per fare.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Non ho mai avuto il desiderio di sposarmi. 

ho sempre pensato che nel matrimonio ad avere la prevalenza fosse il progetto di famiglia. 
Progetto che non sento mio così come è socialmente rappresentato. 

E non ero disposta a fare sacrifici per la famiglia, intendendola come bene supremo a cui votarmi. 

Ho sempre pensato che le regole mie, le mie regole interne relazionali non potessero essere contenute in formato standard scritto per mantenere un sistema che non condividevo nelle sue impostazioni. 

Ovviamente neanche faccio riferimento al matrimonio religioso. Mi è sempre sembrato ridicolo andare a far promesse che ritenevo illusorie come promesse di certezza. 

Forse potrei sposarmi adesso. 
Che ho vicino una persona che concretamente mi ha dimostrato esser disposta alla fatica di scrivercele da soli le regole su cui basare un matrimonio. 

Che è concorde con me riguardo al fatto che "mater monium (munus)" dovere della madre non è il significato che è interno alla nostra relazione. 
E che come maschio non è schiavo delle risonanze di quei significati.

Le sente, le riconosce e le domina. 

Quanto al desiderio di aver figli...noi ci siamo comunicati il desiderio di non averne. 
E il patto per cui se uno dei due dovesse averne il desiderio, se ne parla serenamente senza tentativi di manipolazione dell'altro a riguardo. 

Ovviamente la base è lo scioglimento del vincolo nel momento in cui non  è più rappresentazione di unità di intenti nella vita.

Altrettanto ovviamente...siamo privilegiati. 
Non avendo mai sentito il matrimonio come svincolo importante di vita, possiamo permetterci di scegliere in questi termini.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo iniziato la convivenza perché si faceva sentire sempre più la fatica di lasciarci e non dormire insieme.
Dopo qualche anno di convivenza abbiamo avuto desiderio di avere figli ed era più facile ogni aspetto da sposati.
Ci siamo sposati civilmente, con allegria, io con un vestito preso in saldo un mese prima, lui con un completo sobrio da usare sempre. Il patto era più importante della formula.  Durante la cerimonia sono stata rimproverata dall’ufficiale di stato civile perché mi veniva da ridere. 
 Al pranzo eravamo in nove. Abbiamo prenotato come qualsiasi pranzo e ognuno ha mangiato quello che voleva, compreso il dessert. 
Dopo siamo andati al cinema con due dei presenti al matrimonio.


----------



## Rosarose (25 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Io mi sono sposata dopo tre anni di fidanzamento, io a Roma e lui a Bologna.
La scelta di lasciare Roma è stata molto sofferta, ( lavoro molto qualificato presso lo studio di papà...)mi aveva dato garanzie che se non mi fossi trovata bene, avrebbe fatto in modo di rientrare a Roma. Promessa mai mantenuta... 
Ho fatto per un periodo dopo sposata la pendolare. 
Ho dato priorità all'idea di famiglia e dopo 7 anni nata la mia prima figlia ( molto desiderata e che sembrava non dovesse arrivare), ho deciso che doveva avere vicino il suo papà.
Ho lasciato il lavoro di Architetto e ho fatto, la mamma a tempo pieno per 8 mesi, stavo per impazzire!!
Ho avuto la possibilità di cominciare ad insegnare e così ho iniziato.
Sempre premendo e insistendo per un ritorno a Roma.
Il dialogo c'è sempre stato, la comunione di beni, di intenti, tutto, tranne che il rifiuto di rientrare a Roma, perché non voleva abbandonare la sua situazione lavorativa.
Ho provato a fare la libera professionista a Bologna ma con risultati molto modesti.
Mi sono quindi rassegnata a dedicarmi solo all'insegnamento, dato che nel frattempo è nato il secondo figlio.
Il desiderio di avere figli era presente  già con l'idea di sposarci, pienamente condiviso. Dato che non arrivavano abbiamo anche intrapreso il percorso per l'adozione, il destino ha voluto che ci arrivasse contemporaneamente  il decreto di idoneità e la notizia che ero incinta!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Stavo per aprire un 3ed con la stessa domanda... Perché giorni fa quando scrissi il mio sfogo qui  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] mi rispose che io ero alla ricerca di un progetto più che di un uomo in sé, e la cosa mi fece riflettere perché... Il progetto e l'amore concepiti come due cose differenti mi fa tristezza.
> Quindi volevo chiedervi cosa vi ha spinto a sposarvi, se ci siete arrivati innamorati o un po' abbattuti da anni e anni di relazione. Insomma se era un passo dovuto o un desiderio vero e sincero.
> A luglio si sposa una coppia di amici miei, tra l'altro giovanissimi di 23 e 25 anni, lui lavora su da 2 anni  e lei lo raggiungera' dopo il matrimonio ma parlava di questo suo trasferimento con amarezza, con la tristezza.
> Non ha nemmeno visto la nuova città, né la casa, mi chiedo cosa stia per fare.


Sai come si chiamano quelli come te? Drogati di assoluti. Tu sei giovane, ma il problema è che sto prurito di avere per forza in una persona sola uno che soddisfi tutte le tue esigenze spesso non te lo levi dal cervello nemmeno a 40 anni. E Dio solo sa i danni che fa. Non solo perché mentre cercate il principe azzurro fate a pezzi un sacco di gente con cui tutto sommato potevate prendere il buono che c'era senza rompere troppo il cazzo. Ma anche e soprattutto perché, tranne pochissimi casi in cui davvero le coppie erano cresciute insieme dalla culla alla bara, e con figli di solito fatti molto presto, questi rapporti totalizzanti in cui uno è per l'altra compagno confidente amante padre marito mentore & vecchio saggio, capace contemporaneamente di lavorare 18 ore al giorno, tornare a casa la sera tutte le sere a cazzo dritto , non ammalarsi, avere contemporaneamente voglia di costruire una casa per i figli e concedere alla signora di scaricare la tessera Millemiglia Alitalia una volta al mese portandola in giro per il mondo, semplicemente non esiste. L'unico modo, in base alla mia scarsissima esperienza di vita, per ottenere tutto questo, è dividere il proprio tempo in una serie di rapporti, prendendo il meglio da ognuno. E spesso neanche ci riesci.
A me i drogati di assoluti fanno incazzare anche e soprattutto perché, visto che hanno sprecato a cazzo di cane metà della loro vita correndo appresso ad una favola, si sentono in qualche modo di aver assolto ai loro debiti karmici per il solo fatto di averci creduto, stile cartone animato giapponese in cui ti vengono i superpoteri solo perché ti incazzi, quando invece magari a 40 anni nella vita non hanno combinato un cazzo Salvo magari laurearsi al dams.
E comunque, meno male che mi sono svegliato bene.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse potrei sposarmi adesso.
> Che ho vicino una persona che concretamente mi ha dimostrato esser disposta alla fatica di scrivercele da soli le regole su cui basare un matrimonio.


Interessante. Quali sono le vostre regole rispetto a quelle di un "normale" matrimonio?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai come si chiamano quelli come te? Drogati di assoluti. Tu sei giovane, ma il problema è che sto prurito di avere per forza in una persona sola uno che soddisfi tutte le tue esigenze spesso non te lo levi dal cervello nemmeno a 40 anni. E Dio solo sa i danni che fa. Non solo perché mentre cercate il principe azzurro fate a pezzi un sacco di gente con cui tutto sommato potevate prendere il buono che c'era senza rompere troppo il cazzo. Ma anche e soprattutto perché, tranne pochissimi casi in cui davvero le coppie erano cresciute insieme dalla culla alla bara, e con figli di solito fatti molto presto, questi rapporti totalizzanti in cui uno è per l'altra compagno confidente amante padre marito mentore & vecchio saggio, capace contemporaneamente di lavorare 18 ore al giorno, tornare a casa la sera tutte le sere a cazzo dritto , non ammalarsi, avere contemporaneamente voglia di costruire una casa per i figli e concedere alla signora di scaricare la tessera Millemiglia Alitalia una volta al mese portandola in giro per il mondo, semplicemente non esiste. L'unico modo, in base alla mia scarsissima esperienza di vita, per ottenere tutto questo, è dividere il proprio tempo in una serie di rapporti, prendendo il meglio da ognuno. E spesso neanche ci riesci.
> A me i drogati di assoluti fanno incazzare anche e soprattutto perché, visto che hanno sprecato a cazzo di cane metà della loro vita correndo appresso ad una favola, si sentono in qualche modo di aver assolto ai loro debiti karmici per il solo fatto di averci creduto, stile cartone animato giapponese in cui ti vengono i superpoteri solo perché ti incazzi, quando invece magari a 40 anni nella vita non hanno combinato un cazzo Salvo magari laurearsi al dams.
> E comunque, meno male che mi sono svegliato bene.


in pratica hai descritto mia sorella.  Comunque ti quoto, stanno sulle palle anche a me queste/i


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposata dopo tre anni di fidanzamento, io a Roma e lui a Bologna.
> La scelta di lasciare Roma è stata molto sofferta, ( lavoro molto qualificato presso lo studio di papà...)mi aveva dato garanzie che se non mi fossi trovata bene, avrebbe fatto in modo di rientrare a Roma. Promessa mai mantenuta...
> Ho fatto per un periodo dopo sposata la pendolare.
> Ho dato priorità all'idea di famiglia e dopo 7 anni nata la mia prima figlia ( molto desiderata e che sembrava non dovesse arrivare), ho deciso che doveva avere vicino il suo papà.
> ...


Il peccato originale e' che ti dovevi trovare uno di Roma. con 3.000.000 di persone qualcuno c'era no?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo iniziato la convivenza perché si faceva sentire sempre più la fatica di lasciarci e non dormire insieme.
> Dopo qualche anno di convivenza abbiamo avuto desiderio di avere figli ed era più facile ogni aspetto da sposati.
> Ci siamo sposati civilmente, con allegria, io con un vestito preso in saldo un mese prima, lui con un completo sobrio da usare sempre. Il patto era più importante della formula.  Durante la cerimonia sono stata rimproverata dall’ufficiale di stato civile perché mi veniva da ridere.
> Al pranzo eravamo in nove. Abbiamo prenotato come qualsiasi pranzo e ognuno ha mangiato quello che voleva, compreso il dessert.
> Dopo siamo andati al cinema con due dei presenti al matrimonio.


in pratica un matrimonio da film (non sono sarcastico, nei film vogliono sempre la cerimonia con pochi invitati) .


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in pratica hai descritto mia sorella.  Comunque ti quoto, stanno sulle palle anche a me queste/i


Casomai pensassi che tua sorella fosse un caso unico, purtroppo di queste bambine mai cresciute ce n'è parecchio in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in pratica un matrimonio da film (non sono sarcastico, nei film vogliono sempre la cerimonia con pochi invitati) .


Veramente nei film ci sono meravigliosi ricevimenti in giardino con invitati vestiti in modo impeccabile e orchestra dal vivo.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente nei film ci sono meravigliosi ricevimenti in giardino con invitati vestiti in modo impeccabile e orchestra dal vivo.


dipende dal filmIl Mentalist si e' sposato con solo i colleghi presenti, ad esempio (ovvio mica prendono altri attori per impersonare personaggi inesistenti)


----------



## alberto15 (25 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Casomai pensassi che tua sorella fosse un caso unico, purtroppo di queste bambine mai cresciute ce n'è parecchio in giro.


anzi , direi proprio il contrario, sono moltissime , quasi la maggioranza .... eh beh non esageriamo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dipende dal filmIl Mentalist si e' sposato con solo i colleghi presenti, ad esempio (ovvio mica prendono altri attori per impersonare personaggi inesistenti)


Non ho visto quel matrimonio :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Aspettative esplicite erano quelle classiche di qualunque coppia di sposi, credo, ne più ne meno

Direi che abbiamo fatto un percorso importante, nel rispetto delle aspettative, senza "allargarsi" su terreni che ritengo assolutamente incolti e difficili per una coppia a progettualità classica

Abbiamo scoperto entrambi, come capta, che quelle aspettative e queste forme relazionali, sono insufficienti nel tempo a colmare i desideri di un individuo.

Ma non ce lo siamo mai apertamente detto (torna male, si sa.. stona col progetto)

Io non so se mia moglie abbia una storia con un uomo, momenti di pausa e stacco e relax, due tre ore a settimana senza pensare altro che al benessere

Ma se la avesse, io sarei contento, e sarei l'ultima persona del mondo a andarle a rompere i coglioni

Fa tantissimo per me e per mio figlio, per la famiglia, per tutto.. e per quello che circola nella nostra relazione, non potrei essere uomo più fortunato


----------



## Martes (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspettative esplicite erano quelle classiche di qualunque coppia di sposi, credo, ne più ne meno
> 
> Direi che abbiamo fatto un percorso importante, nel rispetto delle aspettative, senza "allargarsi" su terreni che ritengo assolutamente incolti e difficili per una coppia a progettualità classica
> 
> ...


Trovo sia bellissimo quello che dici...
Purtroppo nella maggioranza dei casi il senso di appropriazione impedisce di vedere tutto questo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Con me ha fatto tutto lei. HA deciso che avremmo cercato casa e mi sono adeguato. Ha deciso che dovevamo sposarci ed in chiesa e mi sono adeguato. I figli sono stati prodotti quando la sua azienda apriva le mobilità quindi per renderla intoccabile, la ingravidavo. Dialogo? Non ci ho mai pensato a questa domanda è sinceramente non saprei nemmeno cosa rispondere. Ci sto ancora assieme perché abbiamo ancora progettualità comune.


----------



## Vera (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con me ha fatto tutto lei. HA deciso che avremmo cercato casa e mi sono adeguato. Ha deciso che dovevamo sposarci ed in chiesa e mi sono adeguato. I figli sono stati prodotti quando la sua azienda apriva le mobilità quindi per renderla intoccabile, la ingravidavo. Dialogo? Non ci ho mai pensato a questa domanda è sinceramente non saprei nemmeno cosa rispondere. Ci sto ancora assieme perché abbiamo ancora progettualità comune.


Del tipo che lei decide e tu ti adegui, come in passato?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

direi di no, io ho progetti, lei anche, casualmente sono gli stessi e permangono nel tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con me ha fatto tutto lei. HA deciso che avremmo cercato casa e mi sono adeguato. Ha deciso che dovevamo sposarci ed in chiesa e mi sono adeguato. I figli sono stati prodotti quando la sua azienda apriva le mobilità quindi per renderla intoccabile, la ingravidavo. Dialogo? Non ci ho mai pensato a questa domanda è sinceramente non saprei nemmeno cosa rispondere. Ci sto ancora assieme perché abbiamo ancora progettualità comune.


Questa narrazione dello sviluppo della relazione è diffusa tra gli uomini.
Mi domando se sia reale o se sia una ricostruzione successiva per sentire meno la responsabilità delle decisioni, alla luce degli eventi successivi. 
Certamente quando si decide di sposarsi o di avere figli non si ha sempre chiarissimo che non si tratterà di ciò che si rivelerà poi.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa narrazione dello sviluppo della relazione è diffusa tra gli uomini.
> Mi domando se sia reale o se sia una ricostruzione successiva per sentire meno la responsabilità delle decisioni, alla luce degli eventi successivi.
> Certamente quando si decide di sposarsi o di avere figli non si ha sempre chiarissimo che non si tratterà di ciò che si rivelerà poi.


se ti fai la domanda a te stessa, evito di rispondere.
Quando la farai a me ti risponderò, prometto, sempre che ti importi qualcosa.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I figli sono stati prodotti quando la sua azienda apriva le mobilità quindi per renderla intoccabile, la ingravidavo. Dialogo? Non ci ho mai pensato a questa domanda è sinceramente non saprei nemmeno cosa rispondere.


Ma anche i figli sono stati qualcosa a cui ti sei adeguato?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> se ti fai la domanda a te stessa, evito di rispondere.
> Quando la farai a me ti risponderò, prometto, sempre che ti importi qualcosa.


Di persona sei certamente più simpatico.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Certo che sì, e meno male, mi sarei perso molto dalla vita se non mi fosse adeguato.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di persona sei certamente più simpatico.


Se e quando avremo modo di conoscerci potrai dirlo con certezza.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> se ti fai la domanda a te stessa, evito di rispondere.
> Quando la farai a me ti risponderò, prometto, sempre che ti importi qualcosa.


Guarda che tendenzialmente nessuno pone domande così, "tanto per" dare ascolto all'altro. E le discussioni sono un dare e un avere, e uno scegliere il buono che l'altro ti può dare, ovviamente se ed in quanto c'è. Finito qui il mio discorso sulla questione, perché mi faceva piacere dirtelo, ma senz'altro non è mio interesse ne' insistere oltremodo, ne' trasformarlo in polemica.
Cio' detto, A ME sembra un po' una paraculata, il discorso di intendere questioni come matrimonio, figli et similia come un  "adeguarsi" a un altro. Credo però che tu in questo caso intendessi che ti sei adeguato più nei tempi, che nella sostanza. Beh.... Per una donna non è comunque facile gestire lavoro e maternità. Non lo e' neppure la paternità per un uomo, ma per una donna credo che lo sia di più, almeno all'inizio.
Ah, ho notato che lo hai fatto anche in altri 3d : se vuoi che il tuo interlocutore sia facilitato nel leggere i tuoi interventi e/o le tue domande, e' meglio che usi il tasto "Reply", o che fai la "mention" (@ seguita dal Nick). Esce la notifica, ed è più facile


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che tendenzialmente nessuno pone domande così, "tanto per" dare ascolto all'altro. E le discussioni sono un dare e un avere, e uno scegliere il buono che l'altro ti può dare, ovviamente se ed in quanto c'è. Finito qui il mio discorso sulla questione, perché mi faceva piacere dirtelo, ma senz'altro non è mio interesse ne' insistere oltremodo, ne' trasformarlo in polemica.
> Cio' detto, A ME sembra un po' una paraculata, il discorso di intendere questioni come matrimonio, figli et similia come un  "adeguarsi" a un altro. Credo però che tu in questo caso intendessi che ti sei adeguato più nei tempi, che nella sostanza. Beh.... Per una donna non è comunque facile gestire lavoro e maternità. Non lo e' neppure la paternità per un uomo, ma per una donna credo che lo sia di più, almeno all'inizio.
> Ah, ho notato che lo hai fatto anche in altri 3d : se vuoi che il tuo interlocutore sia facilitato nel leggere i tuoi interventi e/o le tue domande, e' meglio che usi il tasto "Reply", o che fai la "mention" (@ seguita dal Nick). Esce la notifica, ed è più facile


Dunque del primo paragrafo ho capito nulla, ma proprio nulla, quindi non saprei che rispondere. Del secondo paragrafo, ti suggerisco di fare come faccio io da sempre, ossia di leggere LE righe e non TRA LE righe, perché si rischia di intendere cose sulla base di proprie convinzioni, ma che di fatto non sono state scritte dal tuo interlocutore del momento.
Sul terzo invece, se mi dite che quotare non occupa tanta memoria e non rallenta il sistema, allora lo faccio sempre.
NEl forum che gestisco io ad esempio dobbiamo ridurre i quote perché rallentano, lo facevo solo per ragioni tenniche qui.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quali basi vi siete sposati, con quali aspettative esplicite e messe in comune?
> E come vi siete comunicati il desiderio di avere figli?
> Vi sembra che Le aspettative di dialogo fossero alte o basse? Sono state rispettate?


Io ero innamorata e tutto quello che è successo dopo mi fa pensare che lui non lo era. Lui ha insistito per sposarci, io avrei aspettato. Non ricordo neanche più come era quando ci parlavamo, piano piano i discorsi tra di noi erano superficiali e sterili. Mi sono accorta della mancanza di comunicazione nel momento in cui ho scoperto il tradimento e per andare avanti io avevo bisogno di parlare, di capire. Lui non aveva questo bisogno. Beh ormai non ce l’ho più neanche io.
Se si scopre un tradimento e se si rifiuta di parlare , allora non c’è via di ritorno. Lui è rimasto all’età di 16 anni: fa la gara con gli amici a far vedere come è macho , deridendo le donne  ( non solo me), dubito che abbia mai amato. Ma nel suo cinismo e nella sua superficialità prima di andare con le prostitute doveva domandarsi se una volta scoperto se ne trova una tanto giovane come la moglie. Almeno questo doveva chiedersi perché parlare di sentimenti, delusione e dolore non è capace.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ero innamorata e tutto quello che è successo dopo mi fa pensare che lui non lo era. Lui ha insistito per sposarci, io avrei aspettato. Non ricordo neanche più come era quando ci parlavamo, piano piano i discorsi tra di noi erano superficiali e sterili. Mi sono accorta della mancanza di comunicazione nel momento in cui ho scoperto il tradimento e per andare avanti io avevo bisogno di parlare, di capire. Lui non aveva questo bisogno. Beh ormai non ce l’ho più neanche io.
> Se si scopre un tradimento e se si rifiuta di parlare , allora non c’è via di ritorno. Lui è rimasto all’età di 16 anni: fa la gara con gli amici a far vedere come è macho , deridendo le donne  ( non solo me), dubito che abbia mai amato. Ma nel suo cinismo e nella sua superficialità prima di andare con le prostitute doveva domandarsi se una volta scoperto se ne trova una tanto giovane come la moglie. Almeno questo doveva chiedersi perché parlare di sentimenti, delusione e dolore non è capace.


A volte si attribuisce all’altro ciò che proviamo noi è si pensa che sia superfluo comunicarlo, anche perché la comunicazione richiede presa di coscienza e capacità di comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2020)

Riesumo questo thread perché ho letto in giro e ho sentito discorsi tra conoscenti e amici che mi hanno portata a delineare meglio la questione.

Al di là di sterili confronti con un passato di cui, pur nella struttura formalmente rigida, era molteplice e presentava relazioni diversissime, vorrei riflettere su come siano visti oggi il rapporto di coppia e la famiglia.

Credo che tutti si possa concordare che quando si inizia un percorso, anche con entusiasmo, non si abbia idea di ciò che si realizzerà 
Allo luce della esperienza, se doveste tenere un corso prematrimoniale , cosa direste a una nuova coppia perché possa avere una idea più chiara?

Io direi loro che l’illusione o il desiderio o la follia di pensare che sia la relazione in cui condividere i desideri individuali è l’origine dei fallimenti. Direi che dovrebbe essere il luogo in cui costruire e condividere la crescita di nuove individualità.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2020)

Cazz....se dovessi tenere io un corso prematrimoniale starei zitta ...non è che posso proprio essere presa come esempio...
Ma quando ci si sposa si vive ancora 3 metri sopra il cielo...e qualsiasi esperienza è presa come ..a me tanto non accadrà mai....noi ci amiamo.. 
Come no!!!poi si finisce tutti qua....
Io so di avere delle belle colpe...altro che elargire consigli...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Luglio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Ero arrabbiata con me per avere fatto una cazzata. Ma anche lì: avevo  "reazioni" a rilento. Avrei potuto capire che non era musica per le mie orecchie, e cambiare strada. Quindi no. In quel senso, non gli rimprovero nulla. Di fatto mi trovai a lavorare sotto costo poiché erano clienti per così dire  "passati" (e' più complicato di così, ma piglia per buona questa spiegazione... E' per rendere l'idea). Ma nessuno mi aveva puntato una pistola alla tempia. L'altro particolare, e' che ( come in tutto) lui aveva la tendenza a ingerirsi. Idem con patate. Me la sono cercata, pensando di crearmi un contesto e un terreno conciliabile con una famiglia. Ma non ero arrabbiata con lui. E' una di quelle cose per le quali ancora oggi mi domando cosa mi sia saltato in testa. Che d'accordo che era tutto in prospettiva, però il figlio non c'era neanche ancora, e non ci sarebbe ancora stato per qualche anno, non mese.
> 
> Sicché arrabbiata per alcuni suoi atteggiamenti sul lavoro lo ero anche, ma non certo per non avermi "impedito" una mia decisione. Una delle rare volte che ci si adeguò  (lui auspicava solo un mio cambio di lavoro).
> 
> L'ho archiviata come una delle tante cazzate che ho fatto.


 da avvocato con un sacco di amici marito e moglie che gestiscono studi capisco perfettamente il discorso del sottocosto sui clienti _passati_. purtroppo o si chiarisce insieme che se io ti uso per fare bella figura con i miei clienti quel sottocosto ha un valore preciso, oppure mai lavorare insieme.
 però su queste cose C'è anche il rovescio della medaglia. Ti racconto questa :
Anno del signore 2015, figlia piccola e ex legittima diventa primario di una struttura con delega all'accreditamento ssn. Che vuol dire che per un anno la mia ex moglie si scorda il camice e si deve immergere in normative regionali (di quelle scritte apposta per essere interpretate secondo convenienza) e a me tocca lo sforzo immane di smussare la sua mentalità da medico (o é bianco o é nero), lavorare le mie 26 ore giornaliere ( che più o meno si alzava la stessa cifra , ma siccome io non salvo vite, il mio era comunque un lavoretto), e tirarmi su una figlia.
In questo contesto, per capitalizzare tutto l'expertise che avevamo acquisito, le offro un lavoro come consulente esterno per l'accreditamento in una clinica privata mia cliente. Specificando in maniera adamantina che lei faceva il tecnico mentre il rapporto me lo gestivo io. Indovina com'è andata a finire?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz....se dovessi tenere io un corso prematrimoniale starei zitta ...non è che posso proprio essere presa come esempio...
> Ma quando ci si sposa si vive ancora 3 metri sopra il cielo...e qualsiasi esperienza è presa come ..a me tanto non accadrà mai....noi ci amiamo..
> Come no!!!poi si finisce tutti qua....
> Io so di avere delle belle colpe...altro che elargire consigli...


Ma quale esempio?!
È proprio perché si sono fatti errori che, a posteriori, si sono capite delle cose.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2020)

Appunto che esempio?raccontare ai novelli sposi...come si finisce....miii...proprio brutto . 
Non capirebbero cmq...o meglio al momento resterebbero sconcertati...per poi iniziare la loro bella vita piena di aspettative.... lasciamoli credere ancora a babbo natale


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto che esempio?raccontare ai novelli sposi...come si finisce....miii...proprio brutto .
> Non capirebbero cmq...o meglio al momento resterebbero sconcertati...per poi iniziare la loro bella vita piena di aspettative.... lasciamoli credere ancora a babbo natale


Cosa avrebbe dovuto essere fatto perché funzionasse?
Quale valore dovrebbe avere stare insieme?
Quale valore ha la famiglia?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2020)

Coltivare il desiderio, la coppia, non rinunciare mai ai propri spazi e agli spazi della coppia soprattutto quando arrivano i figli. Non metterli al centro di tutto dimenticando se stessi e la coppia. Esserci sempre per l’altro e essere aperti ad ascoltare .
Fatto tutto questo poi può andarti male lo stesso ma almeno sai che ci hai provato

ps dopodiché in questo momento non consiglierei a nessunodi sposarsi se non dopo una lunga convivenza e dopo la lunga convivenza non vedrei comunque la necessità di sposarsi


----------



## alberto15 (19 Luglio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non metterli al centro di tutto dimenticando se stessi e la coppia.


Cioe' quello che fanno il 99% delle donne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cioe' quello che fanno il 99% delle donne


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto essere fatto perché funzionasse?
> Quale valore dovrebbe avere stare insieme?
> Quale valore ha la famiglia?


La famiglia ha un valore altissimo.. 
Che poi col proprio compagno/a non si stia più bene è un altro paio di maniche ..
E per quello amen!!!uno ci tenta di fare funzionare un matrimonio...poi ti passa la voglia e inizia un grande scazzo...da ambo le parti!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cioe' quello che fanno il 99% delle donne


Le persone mettono al centro i propri egoismi. Cambia solo il modo di manifestarli. Sublimare l'egoismo attraverso i figli é solo un modo come un altro. Magari più gestibile di altri, dato che é mainstream


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La famiglia ha un valore altissimo..
> Che poi col proprio compagno/a non si stia più bene è un altro paio di maniche ..
> E per quello amen!!!uno ci tenta di fare funzionare un matrimonio...poi ti passa la voglia e inizia un grande scazzo...da ambo le parti!!!


Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano.


----------



## abebis (20 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano.


Quasi l'esatto contrario: i figli a vent'anni* sono fuori dalle palle per sempre. 
A quel punto restano i mariti e le mogli, se sono rimasti...
Se la coppia è ancora solida, può iniziare una seconda giovinezza, se la coppia era tenuta insieme dai figli... tristezza portami via...

* nei paesi civili....    in Italia, effettivamente, i figli possono tenere unita una coppia anche per la prossima reincarnazione!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quasi l'esatto contrario: i figli a vent'anni* sono fuori dalle palle per sempre.
> A quel punto restano i mariti e le mogli, se sono rimasti...
> Se la coppia è ancora solida, può iniziare una seconda giovinezza, se la coppia era tenuta insieme dai figli... tristezza portami via...
> 
> * nei paesi civili....    in Italia, effettivamente, i figli possono tenere unita una coppia anche per la prossima reincarnazione!


Parlavo di persistenza nella tua vita. Ma dato che non hai figli, non puoi capire.


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quasi l'esatto contrario: i figli a vent'anni* sono fuori dalle palle per sempre.
> A quel punto restano i mariti e le mogli, se sono rimasti...
> Se la coppia è ancora solida, può iniziare una seconda giovinezza, se la coppia era tenuta insieme dai figli... tristezza portami via...
> 
> * nei paesi civili....  in Italia, effettivamente, i figli possono tenere unita una coppia anche per la prossima reincarnazione!


nei paesi civili, l'essere genitori non ha data di scadenza.   ma tu hai a che fare con paesi non civili, evidentemente


----------

